# Seekarten für TomTom?



## Pankehecht (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Frage: Gibt es für TomTom Autonavis Seekarten?

Danke Leute!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

Habe auch eins, geht aber wie ich glaube nur im Auto. |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

glaube ich auch nicht, wenn PDA ja, aber kein reines Autonavigationssystem, nur wenn es die möglichkeit hätte zusätzliche software aufzuspielen. neben dem TomTom oder wie die werbung sagt HansHans 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pankehecht (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

Habe noch keins! Bin am überlegen mir eines zuzulegen. Wäre schön, wenn man dann gleich ein Gerät nimmt womit man beides (Auto & Boot) abdecken kann!!


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

dann überlege dir den kauf eines PDA mit navigationssoftware, da kannste dann zusätzliche Seekartensoftware und seekarten kaufen.
Seekartensoftware und seekarten gibt von verschiedenen herstellern.

und zum Abdichten auf See, packste den PDA in ein Pariser rein  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

Gibt es von Garmin und soll sogar auf dem Motorrad funzen. #h


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Gibt es von Garmin und soll sogar auf dem Motorrad funzen. #h



du meinst das GPSMAP 276C richtig?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

Kann sein bin aber nicht sicher, hatte das mal im Auge und mit nem Händler drüber geschnackt. Yo, hast Recht sah so aus: http://www.porst-shop.de/site/module/showxbutton.php?lnz=wwwporstshopde1476542144&look=20060&ref=fro


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*

N neueres Bluetooth Handy mit großem speicher funzt auch dann noch n Bluetooth GPS Empfänger dazu (Ebay rund 50€)und die jeweilige Software.
Klappt als Routenplaner Navi für Straßen und so weiter super wie es mit Seekarten aussieht weiß ich nicht aber ich denke das sollte auch funktionieren.
Ist auch klein und Super Portabel Handy sollte aber n ausreichend großes Display haben.

gruß Thomas


----------



## AndreL (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für TomTom?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Kann sein bin aber nicht sicher, hatte das mal im Auge und mit nem Händler drüber geschnackt. Yo, hast Recht sah so aus: http://www.porst-shop.de/site/module/showxbutton.php?lnz=wwwporstshopde1476542144&look=20060&ref=fro



Hi,
genau da habe ich mein 276c auch gekauft. Absolut zu empfehlen. Sowohl der Händler als auch das Gerät.


----------

